# Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich



## DPr (19. September 2009)

*Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Ich geh jetzt erstmal davon aus, daß ich mit meinem Problem hier richtig bin?!?


Seit gut 2 Wochen hab ich jetzt ein recht seltsames Problem.
Drück ich den Startknopf vom Gehäuse, läuft für gaaaaaanz kurze Zeit der PC an (die Leuchtdioden leuchten kurz) und geht dann wieder aus.

Nach einigen wiederholten Fehlversuchen mit immer den gleichen Symptomen hab ich den Netzschalter hinten am Netzteil abgeschaltet, kurz Startknopf vom Gehäuse und dann wieder das Netzteil angeschaltet. Und der PC hat endlich durchgestartet.

Mal startet der PC ohne dieses Spielchen, mal nur mit mehrmaligen Netzteil abschalten und wieder anschalten.

Eingebaut hab ich:
Netzteil ist ein BeQuit mit 550Watt 
Crosshair II Formula (aktuelles Bios ist installiert)

Würd mich interessieren, ob jemand schon ähnliches erlebt und wie bei ihm/ihr die Problemlösung war?!!


----------



## Hagrid (19. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Liegts vielleicht am Anschluss vom Powerknopf am Mainboard?

Ich habe noch nie von so einem Problem gehört.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Hast du rein zufällig Festplatten und Co. mit dem 5-Adrigen SATA-Stromstecker verbunden?

Bei mir (auch 790FX auf M3A32) das gleiche.
Sobald ich aber die Orange 3,3V-Leitung wegliess (eben mit Adapter) gab es keine Probleme mehr...


----------



## rabit (21. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Hast Du übertaktet?
Ich habe auch solche probs gehabt.


----------



## ZeroToxin (21. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

hab das selbe Prob auf meinem Crosshair II Formula mit nem TT 1500 Watt Netzteil gehabt.

Is zwar in meinem 2. PC drinne aber funzt nach wie vor nich anders.
Glaube das liegt am Board, da das NT mit anderen Boards funzt. Wiederum intressant, dass so manch andere NT mit dem Crosshair II funzen und andere nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Kann aber auch eine simple Inkompatiblität mit dem Netzteil sein, ist zwar selten, kommt aber mal vor.


----------



## x2K (21. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

kann auch sein das der powerknopf defekt ist    zieh den mal vom mainboard ab und nimm den aufgelöteten powerknopf  zum test


----------



## DPr (22. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Hi Ihr, danke für eure Beiträge. 
"Übertaktet" ist das Board..auf ganze 3%, was das BIOS als einstellbare Option schon anbietet 


bschicht86, bei 3 Festplatten hab ich die SATA Stromanschlüße benutzt. Der Rest läuft über normalen Stromanschluß. Da der Startfehler jetzt erst auftritt, bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob da der Fehler sitzt.

Ich hab gestern den direkten Startknopf vom Motherboard benutzt. Gestern hat der PC sauber durchgestartet. Auch noch, als ich später über den normalen Startknopf den PC nochmal gestartet habe. 
Heute hab ich den vom Motherboard auch wieder ausprobiert, und PC ist für eine Sekunde angelaufen.. und wieder ausgegangen. Erst wieder Netzteil ausschalten und dann Startknopf drücken hat geholfen. 

Be Quit Dark Power 550Watt.. Wenn sich das verabschiedet, na Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## cookiebrandt (23. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*



DPr schrieb:


> [...]Erst wieder Netzteil ausschalten und dann Startknopf drücken hat geholfen.[...]



Ich kenn mich mit Stromsachen nicht unbedingt aus, aber das klingt mir irgendwie nach Restspannung...? Falls sowas wirklich verantwortlich sein kann wär ich froh über einen evtl. erklärenden Post oder einen Link, der das ansatztweise erklären könnte  Ich habe selbst nur die Erfahrung, dass ich mein Notebook mal einschicken musste wegen Netzteilproblemen, und die Hotline mir erstmal sagte, ich solle die Restspannung des Akkus entladen um es dann nochmal zu probieren...wer weiß 

MfG


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Das mit der Restspannung klingt dann aber eher nach einem Notebook problem. Ich tippe auf einen einfachen Netzteil defekt. vllt besagtes einfach mal in nem anderen pc ausprobieren?


----------



## DPr (23. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Nabend 

Hab noch ein bißchen gesucht im Internet gestöbert und bin da über so ein ähnliches Problem wie bei mir gestolpert. Betroffen waren aber primär INTEL Systeme. 
Der "AN-AUS-Bug" liest sich wie bei mir (nur ich hab ein Sysem mit AMD Prozessor/Nvidia Chipsatz).

Was mich stutzig macht, der PC lief ohne Veränderungen (ausser updates für Programme und vor einiger Zeit auch für das Motherboard) bis vor knapp 2 Wochen ohne so ein Problem. 
Gibt es bei Netzteilen sowas wie ein "schleichendes Sterben"?


----------



## night-ger (23. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

glaub net so extreme, aber ich hab das selbe problem und bei mir klemmt einfach der knopf forne^^ kuck mal nach habe auch net daran gedacht^^. vielleicht schließt du zur probe mal die kabel kurz.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Am knopf liegt es nicht das problem hat er doch auch wenn er das case abschließt vom pc und dann per mainboard knopf startet..


----------



## 1z3m4n (24. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal...glaube ich hmm...lag am Ende am Netzteil...einfach mal nen anderes Probieren!


----------



## snapstar123 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Wenns am NT liegt einfach denn vor Ort Austausch nutzen denn du hast ja ein Be Quiet schau ins Handbuch dort ist eine Nummer und anrufen, anschliesend Rechnung hinschicken natürlich nur eine Kopie und in 1-2Tagen steht der Postbote da und bringt dir ein neues und du gibst ihn das alte, das ist mal ein Service und keine kosten . Hatte auch mal ein Problem mit dem NT und Übernächsten Tag wahr ein neues da, hoffe es ist noch nicht alt oder wie lange hast du es schon, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DPr (24. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Öh.. da muß ich die Rechnung nochmal raussuchen. Aber so ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahre müßten es schon sein.
Danke für den Tip mit dem Handbuch


----------



## snapstar123 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*



DPr schrieb:


> Öh.. da muß ich die Rechnung nochmal raussuchen. Aber so ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahre müßten es schon sein.
> Danke für den Tip mit dem Handbuch



Da hast du noch Garantie aber denn Vor Ort Austauschservice geht meines wissens nur ein Jahr aber du kannst es trozdem umtauschen wenns defekt ist, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Es kann auch sein dass dein netzteil kurzzeitig zu wenig leistung bringt
trotzdem denke ich dass dein netzteil ausreichend ist.
ich habe ein xilence 600 watt   netzteil im meim kombi
mein pc geht für eine sek an und dan wieder aus...
dann geht er wieder an und bleibt aber an.


----------



## DPr (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Damit für alle Interessierten es noch einen Abschlußbericht gibt:
es war das Netzteil. Freitag Vormittag hat mein PC komplett den Dienst verweigert. Von den Laufwerken kam noch irgendwie ein Geräusch, als würde etwas anlaufen wollen, aber nicht können. Also ohne großes einlesen losgezogen und Netzteil gekauft.

Neues NT eingebaut und PC läuft wieder wie eh und je.
Nur daß ich wieder bei BeQuit gelandet bin..  Naja..vielleicht geht eines aus der Dark Power Linie diesmal nicht so schnell den Weg aller irdischen Elektronik..

Das alte NT wird nächste Woche eingepackt und zum Hersteller geschickt.


----------



## steinschock (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

Die Straight sind nur bis 400W gut.
DPP sind OK


----------



## Pole1337 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Powerknopf drücken, PC startet nicht wirklich*

hallo ich habe auch das probelm ich habe alles ausprobiert doch es funktioniert garnix


----------



## Der Stuhl (17. August 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche problem
Hab damals ne neue CMOS Batterie reingebaut 

Hat dann wieder funktioniert 

MfG

Der Stuhl


----------

